# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  Unlock Root v2.4.2

## mohamed73

Version: v2.4.2Updated: 08/31/2012OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
 v2.4.2 updates：
-- Fix Kernel Root bug, support Samsung Galaxy Note/S2/S.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## zagdouda

merci bien

----------


## hili66

merci bien

----------


## hili66

merci

----------


## hili66

merciiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## aboelhna

مشكووووووووور

----------


## someone

thankssssss
اخيراا لقيت البرنامج

----------


## jebran

شكرا مع الصحة و العافية

----------

